# Whipray Rigging Project



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice work. What speeds are you seeing with the 50hp?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Bad ass, and exactly what I've been thinking about doing with mine, for the same reasons. The one on the side of the well, where the jackplate hoses come out is particularly egregious.

Who did the glass work?


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

I had the glass work done at New Water, on the Southside of San Antonio. I'm getting 33-34 mph at 5800 rpm with 2 people and fuel. Didn't GPS speed solo, but it feels pretty damn quick. Tx_Whipray, one other mod I did which you may appreciate if you have a bait well on your skiff, is I had them remove the brass scupper/pickup that was on the bottom of the hull and glass over that hole as well. I never use the baitwell and had taken out all the plumbing years ago. However, that scupper hung down an inch lower than any other part of the hull and would always be the first thing to scuff bottom when I'm really shallow. There would be a visible line in the mud where it was dragging. Now I have a "uniform draft" across the entire underside.


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

TxWhip,

Here are some details on what I used for the upgrade.

Jack Plate -- Ordered new hoses fitted with the Bob's Style thru hull fittings from Bob's Machine Shop. You definitely want the Bob's style. 

Steering - Ordered the stainless thru-hull hydraulic fittings from CP Performance. Part# 623-R7 You'll need some short (mine were 4') hydraulic hoses to go to steering. These were a pain because it seems that the fitting Uflex uses are very specialized and hose shops I went to could replicate them. Had to order direct from Uflex.

Fuel line -- "plugged" the old thru-hull hole with a stainless bolt and washers. Ran the fuel line thru the engine rigging tube. Fuel line then exits thru the flange. Rigging tube and flange were purchased off Amazon. Primer bulb is now in the back hatch. Where the rigging tube threads into the flange coming off the deck, I wrapped it with a silicon tape, just to add a layer of waterproofness.

Obviously, silicon or 5200 all of the thru hull fittings.

Look forward to seeing how it works out for you.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Excellent! 
Tim has done work on my boat before, so I'll give him a call


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

This is exactly what I wanted to do on my HB copy. Think I even made a post about it. Know a good source?


----------



## PrinceOfTides (Aug 29, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice job on a beautiful rig


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Not quite as clean as tiller but this is pretty dang close!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have an 01 waterman tunnel hull so yours wasn't a first attempt at a tunnel. mines a tiller so though so maybe yours was one of the 1st remotes.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

devrep said:


> I have an 01 waterman tunnel hull so yours wasn't a first attempt at a tunnel. mines a tiller so though so maybe yours was one of the 1st remotes.


TxWhipray has a '99 side console Islamorada edition Whipray with a tunnel - pretty sure that's the first tunnel hull Hell's Bay sold and the second was a Guide that went to a dentist in Texas.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

ah, I thought they were talking about the 02 in the title. thanks.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

TxWhipray, is your tunnel vented?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

devrep said:


> TxWhipray, is your tunnel vented?


no sir, just a straight tunnel


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

mine is vented. I wonder when he started doing that? I've seen some of the Gordons that weren't vented either.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

EvanHammer said:


> TxWhipray has a '99 side console Islamorada edition Whipray with a tunnel - pretty sure that's the first tunnel hull Hell's Bay sold and the second was a Guide that went to a dentist in Texas.


I could be misinformed but I've been told that Freddie Lynch down in Corpus got the first tunnel hull Hells Bay in Texas- a Guide model. And he's still running that same skiff nearly 20 years later. I know for sure he had it in 2004 because my brother-in-law fished with him all the time as he built Freddie rods for his tournament fishing.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I could be misinformed but I've been told that Freddie Lynch down in Corpus got the first tunnel hull Hells Bay in Texas- a Guide model. And he's still running that same skiff nearly 20 years later. I know for sure he had it in 2004 because my brother-in-law fished with him all the time as he built Freddie rods for his tournament fishing.


Pretty sure that Whip was the first - it was built for a TV show they were trying to shoot in South Texas. The guy had an Orvis shop and did the boat in Orvis green and tan to cross-promote his proposed show and shop.

I'm also pretty sure the first tunnel Guide went to a dentist named John but I'm blanking on his last name. I remember it he wasn't thrilled with the initial performance and was upset when he found out they built his boat by adding a tunnel to the existing mold without any prototyping or testing... he felt he was a "guinea pig". He used to fish mainly with Dan that worked for Brooks at Angler's Edge but damned if I can't remember Dan's last name either.


----------

